
Show HN: Given a pastebin URL, return the raw text - neosilky_
https://reversepaste.com/
======
TekMol
What is the use case?

~~~
applecrazy
my guess is that it's so you can directly pipe the text using to another
command in the terminal.

also may be useful for bypassing censorship of these types of sites.

